# Giant TCR Advanced



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Just wanted to put a good word in for the TCR Advanced. A couple of my last frames each cost almost twice as much as the TCR Advanced, but performance wise this doesn't lose to either of them. I used to own a TCR Composite which I sold in disgust due to front end flex, but the TCR Advanced has addressed that problem, and is very light. I know people talk about 700+ grams these days, but the reality is a 1000g frame is the lightest anybody is ever going to need.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Yep, I'll second the good word. I love my TCR Advanced as well. Light, stiff, and pretty comfortable. Not quite as comfy as my P4 Carbon, but a bit racier.

All in all, nothing but happy with the TCR Advanced.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

curious about the front end flex with the tcr comp that you mentioned . what kind of wheels were you using, and how much do you weigh?

i've not had any real complaints about mine (from riding in the dolomites, to racing).

fwiw i have ksyrium sl's and weigh 160.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

botto said:


> curious about the front end flex with the tcr comp that you mentioned . what kind of wheels were you using, and how much do you weigh?
> 
> i've not had any real complaints about mine (from riding in the dolomites, to racing).
> 
> fwiw i have ksyrium sl's and weigh 160.


I am curious also. I am 215 with 404 tubbies and have not noticed any flex.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

BikinCO said:


> I am curious also. I am 215 with 404 tubbies and have not noticed any flex.


Ah ha, but you do not truly know until you have experienced both. I am 220 and put about 10,000 miles on a TCR Comp. I now have about 2,500 miles on my TCR Advanced. The front end has less flex and the bottom bracket area is stiffer. With regards to the front end, last year I took the TCR Comp to the Pyrenees. This year I took the TCR Advanced to the Alps. On the descents, the TCR Advanced felt absolutely rock solid, much more so than the TCR Comp. It is not that the TCR Comp did not handle well, the Advanced just handled better and I am somewhat of a nervous and cautious descender so the extra confidence was great. As to price, when I look at the premium offerings of almost any other manufacturer (Trek, Cervelo, Pinarello, Colnago, Scott, Look, Time, etc.), the top end frame for almost every manufacturer is $800 to $1,000 more than the Advanced and from everything I have read (I have not ridden all those other manufacturers bikes), the Advanced is every bit as cutting edge and quality as frames costing much more.

Now looking at the Advanced ISP. Yum! How I want one!


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

sbindra said:


> Ah ha, but you do not truly know until you have experienced both.


fair enough, but the point is that the OP was suggesting that TCRs have squishy front ends, which BikinCO & I have yet to experience.

I'm sure the advanced is a SWEET bike, but there's not much wrong with a TCR Comp, especially when the rider is 160 lbs :wink:


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I had the flexy front end on both an '04 TCR and '05 TCR Limited. On the first bike I had Ksyrium Elites and Open Pros on the second. Could never get used to it.


----------

